# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Tutorial per montimin e motherboardit.

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ku mund te gjej nje tutorial (video , text , foto) i cili te shpjegoje si montohet nje motherbord ne pc. Duke filluar qe nga jumperat , fan e deri te procesori.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Asnjeri nuk di , te pakten ndonje .txt ?

----------


## benseven11

Ke nje faqe me video ketu.
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...&search=Search

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Falemnderit!

Po ndonje eBook qe flet per jumpera dhe fun ?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Persa i perket "jumper" e shpjegon tek HDD se ku dhe si duhet vene.

----------


## benseven11

Xhamperat mire eshte ti shikosh te manuali i madherbordit qe ke.Per modele te ndryshme madherbordesh skema e xhamperave ndryshon.Duhet shohesh ne google per ndonje manual madherbordi per ate model madherbordi qe ke.
E njejta gje edhe me xhamperat e hard drajverit.Shiko etiketen e hard drajverit.Nuk mund te aplikosh nje skeme xhamperash qe shef ne nje forum tek
kompjuteri jot,pasi skemat e xhamperave jane te ndryshme ne modele te ndryshme madherbordi dhe hard drajveri.

----------

